# Free gun locks from my VA hospital.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Got a letter in the mail yesterday from the Ann Arbor Michigan VA that I could get 4 free gun locks. Just fill out the form with how many I wanted and return it in the postage paid envelope.
I have a safe but I think guns locks would be great when I transport to the deer camp, other hunting venues and the away from home range where I can do long distance testing.

 Al


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

"We would like to know how many guns you have.. Please fill out this form telling us... "


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

If I were you I think I would just buy them...


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Just imagine when the VA receives its first response asking if they can have more than four. Guarantee you that application goes into the "is hoarding an arsenal"" stack.


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

We got some free locks the other day. NO forms either. Home Depot was having a safety awareness shindig. One of the booths were just handing them out along with a gun safety coloring book to everyone walking by. Not sure if it was HD sponsored or City sponsored but it was pretty neat even though it was all geared for kids.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the police department was giving those out , they are a cable lock , not bad , but they are just child locks , a wire cutters defeats them in seconds 

the won't keep your gun from being stolen unless you use it to lock it to a cable or something but they can block the action from imediat use till you have 15 seconds and a wire cutters


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I bought my first gun in the 1960's some thing. Even way back then I remember having to fill out a yellow sheet of government required form to buy a used shot gun.
So if the government hasn't lost, misplaced or discarded that paper work they have paper work on every fire arm I have ever bought. So in turn they know how many and what types and in the case of the pistols the caliber even.

They even have paper work I filled out on a rifle and a shot gun I bought for my dad which I got back when he passed.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Had been so long I had forgotten about the gun locks. Got them in the mail yesterday LOL in a UPS envelope no less. They are just action locks but are fine to keep kids from playing. 
Sort of disappointed they were not trigger locks I could put on the shot guns at the club when shooting clays between rounds.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

why would it be necessary to lock between rounds at the trap club ?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We usually shoot several rounds with a 20ga. and a 12ga. while we are out one gun is in the rack. I came in one time and caught a clown dry firing my brand new SKB 686, Don't mind the handling as they do set in the rack but the dry firing did turn my sprocket some.

 Al


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Huh? You leave your guns out of your control and sight at a gun club?

NO WAY NO HOW that would ever happen with me...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> We usually shoot several rounds with a 20ga. and a 12ga. while we are out one gun is in the rack. I came in one time and caught a clown dry firing my brand new SKB 686, Don't mind the handling as they do set in the rack but the dry firing did turn my sprocket some.
> 
> Al



Surprised the regulars didn't run him out on a rail , leaving ones gun in the rack is a normal thing and occationaly some one picks it up and goes to shoot a round with it and gets half way to the 16 yard line and realizes they have picked up the wrong almost identical gun they apologize and go return it where they found it and take their gun and shoot their round 

the club is typically a very well disciplined place and all are usually very well behaved , then again I have ever only belonged to private not open to the public clubs.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Our club is private with invited guest but is open on Sunday to pretty much any one. 
Like you say the regulars are gun people and have pretty much the same feelings towards guns as you do. I can't think of even one of the normal people who would even pick up some one else's shot gun, well any gun with out you being present to ask if they could. I'm always being asked about the chokes in the SKB as you don't see Dyson chokes or the Hastings version after they bought Dyson out.

All the clays courses that clubs have usually are open to the public and all the unused shot guns set in a rack. Some are very expensive, Kriegoffs Peruzzi's and such too.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

yeah mine was usually the cheapest gun in the rack when I shot trap the plainest maple stocked 1100 you have ever seen , Remington made the 12A and 12P right before they made the 870 express this was their venture into a gun that was mechanically the same as their 1100 and 870 but had very plain wood and simple bluing or parkerized finish on the P

if anyone gave my gun a second look it was because they had never seen a such a simple looking 1100

but the price was right and it works


----------



## willbuck1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Sorry but I would never tell the VA I had a gun. Liable to get you labeled a head case and put on the not allowed to own guns list.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*They already know I am a nut case waiting for the shell to crack*.
Like I said in a earlier post I did fill out that paper work on every gun I own so the US government knows what I have. Well maybe not the pistol I assembled from a kit that shoots black powder.

 Al


----------



## willbuck1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Difference between ATF having info and an agency that can take your gun rights having that info. Guaranteed the VA is watching you much more closely for signs of instability now.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Funniest one I had with gun locks (free) and my CCW license...at the sheriff's dept 20 some years ago;
the form asked what I would be carrying, and I explained it depended on the day. "No, we have to know for the license"...
I stated a few that I planned to carry (and request locks for when not on my person), and they simply held up their hand, haded me 10 locks (that was the max allowed), and ushered me out the door. A week later, went to pick up my CCW license, and under "caliber", it listed "Various"... 

Matt


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Just sent in the form for 4 more gun locks Monday. OH MY GAWD guy is planning a revolution!!!!!!!

 Al


----------

